# F30 Paddle shift coding



## niro (Feb 18, 2015)

After swapping my original steering wheel with one that has paddles, I had to do some coding to enable the functionality. 

I first want to thank shawnsheridan for his help and instructions to set up E-Sys. Managed to install and connect to the car. 

I researched what coding is needed and there is lots of information some confusing so I wanted to share my experience. 

I have an F30 328i with sports package. All I had to do for enabling paddle shift after replacing the steering wheel was to FDL Code FEM_Body PADDLES_VERBAUT = activ. 

In my research I saw suggestions to replace 205 with 2TB in FA, add a wire between FEM and SZL, and more. I did not need to do any of these, just the coding outlined above. 

Hope this is useful for others attempting the mod.


----------



## A'PEXi (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the information, was the wheel plug and play also?


----------



## niro (Feb 18, 2015)

Everything worked after I swapped the wheel with the exception of the paddles. I originally had the M sport wheel with no paddles. Install is simple, just swap the wheel, no additional mods needed, just coding after. That was my experience, may be different with other steering wheel types or options. My reccommendation is to check coding first before diving into other mods to make it work.


----------

